# Bring back the classics!!!



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

Of all the rod choices available these days, when I fish myself, I still prefer to throw my old 2 piece sage RPL+. Bring back the classics!!!!


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Sage tried with the XP and it didn't work so well.

Considering the Sage One does bend below the middle ferrule you could say they are headed back towards the slower action rods while using new lighter materials.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I have a pair of Sage RPL+ rods, a 7 and an 8wt.... If they still made them, they're all I'd have in every size. They were that good....


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Scott STS rods are all I own, except for a 7wt. TFO BVK. STS's are old school classics too. I like them much better than the newer Scott S3S and S4S series.

The 11wt. STS is just an awesome tarpon stick imho.


----------



## mikeregas (Mar 15, 2013)

I have a near mint RPLXi 6wt if anyone is interested. I sold the reel and now I have the rod. I would also be open to trading for a 10wt. I think a 10wt would be much more useful to me than a 6wt.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

I still use a 9' 9wt RPLX bought in 1991...one of my favorites.....


----------



## oakislandbum (Sep 11, 2011)

Nice rods! Plenty fast. I still break out my original Cortland GRF1000 in 5-6wt a couple of times a year. Catch the snot out of fish with it. Throws a 200gr sinking line for shad as well as any $500+ rod that I have. Oh it handles a popper on a pond like a dream. We caught lots of fish before the marketing folks told us about gen 5 graphite and guides made out of some super rare material that just got added to the periodic table.

Love it when Sage or others introduces a slower more relaxed rod, calls it new and the latest technology, and charges $700+. They simply reminded us to break out the SLTs, the SPLs, Light Lines, Scott G series, our old Diamondback and Powells.


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

New is probably better but...

I loved throwing a an old Orvis "Trident" rod when I first got into fly fishing. The tip finally broke after 20 years and Orvis sent me a free replacement of what was their top rated rod at the time (an Orvis T3). I spooled it up, put it on the boat and put three casts into it. It's back in the rod tube and has been sitting in the closet for the past 8 or so years. Absolutely nothing wrong with the 'new' rod technology but, the rod simply wasn't' a replacement for the memories I lost when the old rod broke. I have many new rods with many new memories.


----------



## hillcharl (Feb 7, 2011)

I love my old Sage RPL+ 8 weight overlined with a 9wt SA Redfish line!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I never looked at my rods but this made me run downstairs to see. I have 3 graphite IIs a 7 wt 10 and 13


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

Nice find,
if you don't ever plan on using them ebay is the way to sell.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

> Nice find,
> if you don't ever plan on using them ebay is the way to sell.


Those old Sage rods will have to be pried from my dead hands or in my will to my grandsons. I like the fast actions and the line shooting from them


----------



## SemperFiSH (Jun 19, 2013)

> Nice rods!  Plenty fast.  I still break out my original Cortland GRF1000 in 5-6wt a couple of times a year.  Catch the snot out of fish with it.  Throws a 200gr sinking line for shad as well as any $500+ rod that I have.  Oh it handles a popper on a pond like a dream.  We caught lots of fish before the marketing folks told us about gen 5 graphite and guides made out of some super rare material that just got added to the periodic table.
> 
> Love it when Sage or others introduces a slower more relaxed rod, calls it new and the latest technology, and charges $700+.  They simply reminded us to break out the SLTs, the SPLs, Light Lines, Scott G series, our old Diamondback and Powells.


As I was reading through this, I thought of my GRF 1000 in 6/7. I love this rod still and have caught more bass and bluegill on it than any of my rods. My kids have and are learning on it now! I feel obligated to throw my more expensive rods, but there is nothing wrong with that old Cortland.


----------



## sbinckes (Dec 25, 2012)

> Of all the rod choices available these days, when I fish myself, I still prefer to throw my old 2 piece sage RPL+.   Bring back the classics!!!!



Thankfully, there's always ebay! 

For me, the new technology on some of the recent additions is superb and I can't think of one rod I'd want to go back too.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

….had the opportunity to try casting my Sage One 8wt with others that have TCX and Z-Axis 8wt rods today in windy conditions.

I never ever never ever thought I would consider a Z-Axis slow...considering where the RPL falls in the technology evolution it must be really slow…jus say'n...


----------



## capt.jesseregister (Feb 6, 2013)

> Scott STS rods are all I own, except for a 7wt. TFO BVK. STS's are old school classics too.  I like them much better than the newer Scott S3S and S4S series.
> 
> The 11wt. STS is just an awesome tarpon stick imho.


I'm always on the look out for an 11 wt STS. Great rod, hard to find.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

> I'm always on the look out for an 11 wt STS. Great rod, hard to find.


I'm fortunate to own 2 Scott STS 11wt. rods for tarpon. They are very tough to find... I'll keep an eye out for you if one pops up.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

Just to continue this conversation a little further....... 
Call me old school, but I still am a firm believer in 1 and 2 piece sticks. 
Seems like the "travel rods" have taken over the industry.


----------



## joegil476 (Apr 28, 2013)

I  still have three Loomis GL3 mega's 8/9, 10/11, 12/13  slow but strong as heck……
went to GLXplodes after……. not so happy …..
Now…. Biscayne…. 1piece Billy Baroo's  love em


----------



## capt.jesseregister (Feb 6, 2013)

> > I'm always on the look out for an 11 wt STS. Great rod, hard to find.
> 
> 
> I'm fortunate to own 2 Scott STS 11wt. rods for tarpon.  They are very tough to find...  I'll keep an eye out for you if one pops up.


Thanks!


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

I've got a bunch of old classics for sale on eBay for a client.

Check out Seller billhempel


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

Any rpl+ sticks?


----------



## hostage1985 (Feb 27, 2011)

> Any rpl+ sticks?


Yup, one of the finest Sages ever. The Xi3 might be 5% better, but side by side blind-folded???? IMO, everything in between was lesser than either. There are so many good rods out there.


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

I have several fly rods on eBay now that are built from Sage I, II and III blanks by Randy Towe and Worldwide Sportsman. They are in the $170 range and include tubes and bags.

Just look up Seller billhempel. Also have a number of older fly reels to be added yet. One John Emery Bonefish and a second generation FinNor #3, plus some Scientific Anglers II English made, Old Pflueger Medalsts with added counter balance from Herman Voss.


----------



## Semper Fly (Jun 11, 2011)

> Scott STS rods are all I own, except for a 7wt. TFO BVK. STS's are old school classics too.  I like them much better than the newer Scott S3S and S4S series.
> 
> The 11wt. STS is just an awesome tarpon stick imho.


I still carry my RPL+ 9 wt with intermediate wt line when ever I fish a deeper creek or river in EC or WWB. 

Scott STS - x1 6wt, x1 7wt, x2 8wt, x2 9wt, x1 11wt, x1 12wt. My granddaughter would tell you "they go in the box with grandpa so St Pete knows where he wants to be".


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

I use an older Orvis Silver label midflex and an Orivs Trident. I love those rods. A guide sold them to me for $50 each with tubes when I started fly fishing. I am forever thankful for that deal. I've had a lot of rods but I keep going back to that Orvis Silver Label TL. 

I don't know what I will do if if it ever brakes


----------



## Rhenn (Nov 16, 2012)

Have a Scott Heli Ply 9wt that I like. Kind of heavy, but it casts very well. Paired it with a Billy Pate Bonefish direct drive reel. Really like the set up.


----------

